
To Apply Machine Learning Responsibly, We Use It in Moderation – NYT Open - raybb
https://open.nytimes.com/to-apply-machine-learning-responsibly-we-use-it-in-moderation-d001f49e0644
======
raybb
> For years, people on the Community Desk manually moderated all comments that
> were submitted to Times articles.

Huh I had wondered for a while why NYT comments were only open on some
articles.

